
How to Make 300 Dollars a Day with Nothing but Pen and Paper - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plwILmYHlf0
======
peter_d_sherman
I'm always seeking to understand new/different ways of making smallish amounts
of money in uncomplicated ways... The more uncomplicated, the better... This
video gets somewhat close to that ideal, but I'm sure there are even better
ways.

Perhaps that should be an Ask HN discussion, "What are some of the least
complicated ways to make smallish amounts of money?".

Anyway, comments welcome.

